# 2/12/07 chicago pics



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

here are some pics i snapped during the snow storm. coulnd take much video cause it was really hectic being short a sub.

So we started off sunday dethawing the the loader. drained the fuel, changed the filter. running ..cool
then sunday we had to get the skidsteer started, a little heet and we got her fired up. also fixed a flat tire for some one that lives in the apartments that the skidsteer is at..needed a tire plug.



















Ok so after all that, sunday night i pull up at grassbusters shop to help work on his truck, we needed to lower the mount cause the truck is lifted. And when i get out of my truck i i notice something leaking. turns out i have a hole in my radiator. Great its starting to snow..Oh well throw a little jb weld on it and go..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Snowing out side while in the shop..


















Stupid bolts wont come off










ok we go out and plow for about 6 hours sunday night/monday morning, I go home and sleep 2 hours. i then have to go pick up a new radiator ind put it in the truck.That was fun. The trans lines were a bare. Took me 4 hours to swap radiators,change the oil and check fluids.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Now for the plowing pics. 12 " officially fell in our area..


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Crappy roads and the wind was hell.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time getting ready before this storm, lol Do you guys have a pusher on the loader? I would have liked to come and sub, but i dont have the expirience to run a larger truck and keep up with you guys and im not exacly real close to you guys.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

The drifting got deep in some places


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I even got a chance to take my nephew out for about three hours. He had a blast. I even let him run the controls. Hes pretty good.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

this is the third time i was at this lot. We ended up doing all of our lots three to four times.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Final clean up at the apartment complexes we do.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Snow looks good we only got about half of what you guys did here ( north of detroit ). The wind made it seem as if there was a foot at my condos! Does your new holland have a block heater? I have a had to take a heat gun to my gelled filters to get it started. I am now running diesel 911 fuel additive and using my block heater. If I plug it in the glow plugs do not even cycle.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

And a few of mine ... not much room for snow


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

So they said the snow was done and then the lake machine kicked in and dropped about 5 more inches, total in lisle il was 11.6''. This was us unloading a skid loader at an apartmentwesport


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Boy was that wind blowing


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

State (im getting good at the action shots)


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Look at this skill


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

What the hell one more


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

I love the 11 foot blade payup


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

for 11 inches and 40 mph winds the roads look awesome


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Fist pass


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Last one for now


----------



## iviatticus (Sep 30, 2006)

What a small world! I live about just north from that currency exchange in Bolingbrook. Aside from some of the apartment complex pictures I felt like I was on a tour of the area LOL.

How'd you like ogden at 9pm? lol


----------

